
2 good markets for a startup, which would you choose? - terpua

======
terpua
Based on Marc A's last blog post, if you had a good team, good product and 2
good markets, what criteria would you use to select which market to focus?

~~~
davidw
Well, lacking any other details in your post: a coin;-)

I'd pick the one I liked the most.

